# Our First Baby...SURPRISE!!



## omg_sob (Apr 14, 2017)

Here's a few pics of our First New Baby, born 4/9 to Princess Dana. We were VERY SURPRISED with this little guy, as when we purchased his mom last fall, we didn't know that she "might be pregnant!"

They are both doing great!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 14, 2017)

They are both beauties!   best kind of suprise!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 14, 2017)

Congrats!  Were you there for the birth?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 14, 2017)

Love cows, don't have any but they are so cool and the babies are toooo stinking cute!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 14, 2017)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 14, 2017)

Congratulations!  That is the best kind of surprise!  He's a good looking little guy. 

A dairy farmer has his heifers (about 50–60 on about 60 acres) in a field across the road, from us. They are Holstein and Jersey/Holstein cross.  I love watching them!  Would love to have a cow and/or couple of steer. But, we just don't have room for cattle.  Goats fit on our 4.9 acres of land a lot better.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 14, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## omg_sob (Apr 14, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Congrats!  Were you there for the birth?


No, but I heard a random moooo...around 1pm, then this is the first thing I saw at about 3..standing in one of our pastures!!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 14, 2017)

Congrats! What an awesome surprise! Maybe some of your other cows are secretly carrying as well? Your herd is growing!


----------



## omg_sob (Apr 14, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Congrats!  Were you there for the birth?





Latestarter said:


> Congrats! What an awesome surprise! Maybe some of your other cows are secretly carrying as well? Your herd is growing!


Hmmm....Maybe possible, but I don't think so...but..... 


Latestarter said:


> Congrats! What an awesome surprise! Maybe some of your other cows are secretly carrying as well? Your herd is growing!


May be possible, but I don't think so...however......


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 15, 2017)

Congratulations! They are both beautiful!  Do you know what breed they are?


----------



## omg_sob (Apr 16, 2017)

Yes...we have Western Heritage. They are so cool looking!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2017)

What a lovely surprise! I love the coloring on your cattle. Does the new calf have a name yet?


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 16, 2017)

Awesome!!!


----------



## omg_sob (Apr 16, 2017)

I think we're going to call him Bogo...."Buy one get one!"


----------



## cjc (Apr 17, 2017)

I would be damn thrilled if I bought a cow that ended up spitting out a perfect little calf like that! Congrats on your new baby.


----------

